# New addition



## Roy (Aug 24, 2007)

Buying season seems to be in full swing so I thought I would join the party.
My latest addition, Paph. lowii "Magnificia"


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 24, 2007)

Great addition!

Looks lovely!


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2007)

Such big paddles! Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 24, 2007)

Magnificia" is a perfect name for it.


----------

